# Gift Under $500



## secretsquirrel (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm looking for suggestions for a gift (handgun) under or around $500. The recipient is a gun-guy who likes everything from old 1911s to new Glocks. It might be for carry, but could just be a fun gun. I really just want to say "I appreciate you". Any suggestions would be great! Thank you.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 26, 2015)

Also, I suggest you all answer this... it's for one of you!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Well then, i'd like a Sig P320... carry model if you please.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

For a more budget friendly pick... I could use a Double Tap 9mm as a back-up duty gun for my vest. Only $300.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 26, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Ruger SR9c


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

S&W M&P 9c


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

CZ P-07 or P-09


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

When do you want my FFL's info?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't be over-eager.
It might be for me.

Jean and I could use another Kel-Tec P3AT, and that'd be way under your budget.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Anything's possible Steve.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Canik TP9SA - a great 9MM pistol for $339.95.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 26, 2015)

Shopping next week. More advice would be great.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, one more thought:
How 'bout something that's mechanically interesting, and antique or collectible?

Early French military double-action revolvers shouldn't be terribly expensive. They're mechanically very interesting.
Neither should Belgian or Russian military Nagant revolvers, also mechanically interesting.
Nor should one of those huge Montenegran revolvers from the late 1890s and early 1900s.
Or, harder to find, a Dutch military revolver from the late 1800s or early 1900s.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

"Fun gifts things" in my book are usually considered to be .22s or things that I don't need, but want. Anything else like a carry-gun is more of a personal decision to be carrying what somebody else bought for me or thinks I should carry. I'd go for something neat like a Uberti 1873 Cattleman in .22 or .45LC, or a Bersa Thunder 22, or something unique like a vintage Star or Astra pistol.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Heizer defense pocket ar


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nothing says "I appreciate you" more than a sweet little G19. "
GW


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Make it something exotic!*

My friend, if it's a gift,,,
It should be something exotic.

Let him choose and buy his own practical firearm,,,
A gift is a chance to get him something out of the ordinary.

Perhaps an NAA Mini revolver,,,
Most of them are less than $250.00
You could have his name engraved on it.

Maybe even have a custom leather case or holster made for it.

You would be giving him something special,,,
And still come in way under $500.00.

In any event think out of the box,,,
I would love if someone gave me an LCP,,,
After all it's a fine defensive firearm of a good name.

But an NAA Mini with my name engraved on it,,,
Well now, that is something I would cherish forever.

Just a thought,,,

Aarond

.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

How about a sweet little S&W 642 ?

S&W M642 5RD 38SP +P 1.87" No Internal Lock $385.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm with scorpion .22, maybe a .22 mag, maybe an AMT auto-mag. Hard to find and cost a bunch if you can find one but still a fun toy, I would like to try out.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

How about a Ruger GP100 everyone needs a few revolvers in the case!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*No matter what you decide to do,,,*

No matter what you decide to do,,,
Let us know what you decided on.

Aarond

.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I second aarond's motion.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

She spilled the beans. Holly won a raffle for a Savage 22/250 for our local wrestling team. I talked her into trading for the gun she wants at the moment. so hopefully next week sometime we will be welcoming a Heizer Defense Pocket AR (black) into our house!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please, both you (Ponzer) and Holly write a review of it.
Please go into detail about what it's like to shoot it, and what the reloading process tells you.

_Ve need invormation.
You vill tell us, or eldse!_


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, let us know how bad your palm stings, lol.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

we will. I though they had been out and in the distribution line for a little while now. I turns out that next week is when their first shipment goes out. so hopefully they have their ducks in a row and aren't sending out lemons :numbchuck:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I know the 9mm stings and the 45ACP kicks like a mule... can only imagine a rifle cartridge.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I promise to let you all know. Thanks for the help! I'm a terrible secret squirrel.


----------



## rglassma (Mar 21, 2015)

For a fun gun, I would go with a Rock Island 1911 . There are various models and sizes that start at just over 300.00 . They are available in 9mm, 40S&W or 45acp. My favorite shooter so far and I have more expensive.


----------



## Sgt.Awesome (Apr 23, 2015)

Smitty79 said:


> CZ P-07 or P-09


This


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Ruger lc9-s


----------

